# Just started daily Diphereline injections



## Glogurl (May 5, 2011)

Hello
I just started my first cycle of IVF/ICSI and am looking for support and information.
Me and DH just started for 6 months and went to the fertility clinic and found out that DH's sperm has very low molitilty and morphology rates. Getting pregnant naturally was not impossible but low chances. Both of us really want to have children sơon so we have decided to do IVF. 

I have just started my daily Diphereline injections 2 days ago. I read that many ppl take Lupron instead.
Does anybody have any experience with Diphereline? I am feeling ok so far but slightly heaty.

I am also wondering if anyone has any travel experiences during their IVF treatments. The doctor said I could continue my daily live as usual doing the things that I normally do and travelling is also ok. But many has advised me to stay in bed especially during the 2WW. I was planning to fly to attend an important weđding during my 2WW and now having doubts if it is save. 
It will be a 3 nights trip in the middle of my 2WW.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Glogurl!!! This is a great website for support, information, laughter and friendship, it has kept me (relatively!) sane though all my treatment. Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

Travelling is no problem during 2ww´s. I flew to UK on business when I was on my 2ww and got a BFP. I was concerned as well so I checked with my clinic. If you think about it, all those ladies that go abroad to have treatment have to fly home, and quite a few of them get BFP´s, so it must be safe! I asked my clinic what I could do to improve my chances, they just said positive thinking! I asked about bed rest and they said absolutely not! The reason they said to keep moving is it helps the blood circulate around the body which is good for the little embies. Just carry on as usual, except don´t lift anything heavy. After ET I did have a relaxing few days (although not bed rest), it was on the Thursday afternoon so I took Friday off just to have a long weekend, but I was back to work on the Monday and worked through my 2ww.

Here are a few links that I think might help you.

ICSI chat ~ CLICK HERE

Male factors ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Here is the May/June section ~ CLICK HERE

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) thread will give you some info on how to navigate the site ~ CLICK HERE

If you look on the main forum index you will find location boards. You can find others in your area, and even people going to the same clinic who will provide invaluable advice - some groups even have meet ups.

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck!           

Sue


----------

